# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Comment savoir si un JDateChooser est null ou contient une mauvaise valeur de date

## pit9.76

Bonjour,


j'utilise un JDateChooser, je distingue le contenu du jtextfield associ au JDateChooser selon 3 cas :
-le jtextfield contient une date au format valide
-le jtextfield contient une date (ou autre) au mauvais format
-le jtextfield ne contient rien (null)

J'arrive  savoir quand le jtextfield contient une date au bon format. Quand le jtextfield ne contient pas une valeur au bon format _JDateChooser.getCalendar() renvoie "null", mon problme c'est que je n'arrive pas  distinguer le cas ou le jtextfield est nul du cas ou il contient une valeur au mauvais format et il faut absolument que j'arrive  faire la diffrence car le traitement  effectuer n'est pas le mme selon le cas.


merci pour votre aide

----------


## le y@m's

Pourrais tu prciser de quelle API viens cette classe JDateChooser car elle ne fait pas partie de l'API standard.

----------


## natha

> Pourrais tu prciser de quelle API viens cette classe JDateChooser car elle ne fait pas partie de l'API standard.


A priori l'API c'est JCalendar.

Et je dirais que pour rcuprer la date si elle est mal formate, ce serait de rcuprer la valeur du texte dans le JTextField.

----------


## le y@m's

Je ne pense pas que ce soit l'API JCalendar tant donn que dans celle-ci la classe JDateChooser ne possde pas de mthode getCalendar().

----------


## natha

> Je ne pense pas que ce soit l'API JCalendar tant donn que dans celle-ci la classe JDateChooser ne possde pas de mthode getCalendar().


La dernire version de la javadoc sur le site ne doit pas tre  jour alors car la version 1.3.2 que j'utilise possde bien la mthode #getCalendar().  :;): 



```

```

----------


## le y@m's

> La dernire version de la javadoc sur le site ne doit pas tre  jour alors car la version 1.3.2 que j'utilise possde bien la mthode #getCalendar().


 Au temps pour moi  :;): .

----------


## pit9.76

c'est la classe de la librairie com.toedter.calendar.JDateChooser

sinon ce qui est crit sur javadoconline pour plus d'informations :



```

```




> Et je dirais que pour rcuprer la date si elle est mal formate, ce serait de rcuprer la valeur du texte dans le JTextField.


tout a fait, je rve de pouvoir faire cela mais je ne sais pas comment faire, car a partir de mon objet JDateChooser je peux rcuprer un objet Calendar ou Date, mais un objet JTextField ou le contenu du JTextField alors la j'ai pas trouv comment faire d'o ma sollicitation...

----------


## natha

Un ptit truc comme a (si tu as JCalendar 1.3.2) :



```
((JTextFieldDateEditor) m_dateChooser.getDateEditor()).getText();
```

----------


## pit9.76

magnifique ! superbe ! sublime ! plus srieusement merci mille fois c'est nickel  ::hola:: 


pour le fun la petite mthode toute simple pour identifier le contenu d'un JDateChooser :



```

```

----------

